# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  ترجمة العلامة المعلمي ....

## ابن رجب

ترجمة المؤلف رحمه الله تعالى 
بقلم

عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن بن عبد الرحيم المعلمي 


هو عبد الرحمن بن يحيى بن علي بن أبي بكر المعلمي العتمي اليماني . 
ولد في أول سنة 1313ه* بقرية ( المحاقرة ) من عزلة ( الطفن ) من مخلاف ( رازح ) من ناحية ( عتمة ) في اليمن ، وكفله والداه ، وكانا من خيار تلك البيئة ، وهي بيئة متدينة وصالحة ، ثم قرأ القرآن على رجل من عشيرته وعلى والده قراءة متقنة مجودة ، وقبل أن يختم القرآن ذهب مع والده إلى ( بيت الريمي ) حيث كان أبوه يمكث يعلم – أولادهم ويصلي بهم . 
ثم سافر إلى ( الحجرية ) حيث كان أخوه الأكبر محمد بن يحيى رحمه الله كاتباً في محكمتها الشرعية وأدخل في مدرسة للحكومة كان يعلم فيها القرآن والتجويد والحساب واللغة التركية ( ) فمكث مدة فيها ، ومرض مرضاً شديداً ، فحوله أخوه إلى بيت أرملة هناك فمرضته حتى شفاه الله تعالى بوصفة بلدية من رجل من أهل الصلاح هناك ، ثم جاء والده إلى ( الحجرية ) ، وسأله عما قرأ ؟ فأخبره ، فقال له : والنحو ؟ فأخبره أنه لم يقرأ النحو ، لأنه لا يدرس في المدرسة ، فكلم أخاه وأوصاه بقراءة النحو ، فقرأ عنده شيئاً من ( شرح الكفراوي ) على ( الأجرومية ) نحو أسبوعين . ثم سافر مع والده . 
ثم اتجهت رغبته إلى قراءة النحو ؛ فاشترى بعض كتب النحو فلما وصل ( بيت 
الريمي ) وجد رجلاً يدعى أحمد بن مصلح الريمي فصارا يتذكران النحو في عامة أوقاتهما، مستعينين بتفسيري الخازن والنسفي ، وأخذت معرفته تتقوى حتى طالع ( المغني ) لابن هشام نحو سنة ، وحاول تلخيص بعض فوائده المهمة في دفتر ، وحصلت له ملكة لا بأس بها . 
ثم ذهب إلى بلده ( الطفن ) ورأى ورأى والده أن يبقى هناك مدة ليقرأ على الفقيه العلامة الجليل أحمد بن محمد بن سليمان المعلمي – وكان متبحراً في العلم ، فلازمه ملازمة تامة ، وقرأ عليه الفقه والفرائض والنحو . ثم عاد إلى ( بيت الريمي ) وانكب على كتاب ( الفوائد الشنشورية ) في الفرائض بحل مسائله ،ويعرض مسائل أخرى ويحاول حلها ثم امتحانها وتطبيقها . وقرأ ( المقامات ) للحريري ( ) وبعض كتب الأدب فأولع بالشعر فقرضه ، فجاء أخوه من ( الحجرية ) فأعجبه تحصيله في النحو والفرائض فتركه وسافر إلى ( الحجرية ) ، ثم استقدمه فسافر إليها ، وبقي هناك مدة لا يستفيد فيها إلا حضوره بعض مجالس يتذاكر فيها الفقه . ثم رجع إلى ( عتمة ) وكان القضاء قد صار إلى الزيدية ( ) وعين الشيخ علي بن مصلح الريمي كاتباً للقاضي ، فأنابه ، فلزم القاضي الذي هو السيد علي بن يحيى بن المتوكل ( وكان رجلاً عالماً فاضلاً معمراً إلا أنه لم يقرأ عليه شيئاً ولا أخذ منه إجازة ) ثم عين بعده القاضي السيد محمد بن علي الرازي وكتب عنه مدة . 
وله إجازة من صدر شعبة الدينيات وشيخ الحديث في كلية الجامعة العثمانية بـ ( حيدر آباد الدكن ) الشيخ عبد القدير محمد الصديقي القادري قال فيها بعد البسملة والحمد لله والصلاة على النبي الأعظم صلوات الله عليه : (( إن الأخ الفاضل والعالم العامل الشيخ عبد الرحمن بن يحيى المعلمي العتمي اليماني قرأ علي من ابتداء (( صحيح البخاري )) و (( صحيح مسلم )) ، واستجازني ما رويته عن أساتذتي ، ووجدته طاهر الأخلاق طيب الأعراق ، حسن الرواية جيد الملكة في العلوم الدينية ، ثقة عدلاُ ، أهلاً للرواية بالشروط المعتبرة عند أهل الحديث ، فأجزته برواية (( صحيح البخاري )) و (( صحيح مسلم )) و (( جامع الترمذي )) )) و (( سنن أبي داود )) و (( ابن ماجه )) و (( النسائي )) و (( الموطأ )) لمالك رضي الله عنهم . 
حرر بتاريخ 13 – القعدة – سنة 1346ه* )) 

أعماله : 
ثم ارتحل إلى ( جيزان ) سنة 1329 والتحق بها في خدمة السيد محمد الإدريسي أمير 
( عسير ) حينذاك ، فولاه رئاسة القضاة ، ولما ظهر لم من ورعه وزهده وعدله لقبه بـ 
( شيخ الإسلام ) ؛ وكان إلى جانب القضاء يشتغل بالتدريس ، ومكث مع السيد محمد الإدريسي حتى توفي الإدريسي سنة 1341ه* فارتحل إلى ( عدن ) ومكث فيها سنة مشتغلاً بالتدريس والوعظ . وبعد ذلك ارتحل إلى ( الهند ) وعين في دائرة المعارف العثمانية بـ ( حيدر أباد الدكن ) مصححاً لكتب الحديث وما يتعلق به وغيرها من الكتب في الأدب والتاريخ . 
وبقي بها مدة ثم سافر إلى مكة المكرمة ووصل إليها في عام 1371ه* وفي عام 1372ه* في شهر ربيع الأول منه بالذات عين أميناً لمكتبة الحرم المكي الشريف حيث بقي بها يعمل بكل جد وإخلاص في خدمة رواد المكتبة من المدرسين وطلاب العلم حتى أصبح موضع الثناء العاطر من جميع رواد المكتبة على جميع طبقاتهم بالإضافة إلى استمراره في تصحيح الكتب وتحقيقها لتطبع في دائرة المعارف العثمانية بالهند ، حتى وافاه الأجل المحتوم صبيحة يوم الخميس السادس من شهر صفر عام ألف وثلاثمائة وستة وثمانين من الهجرة بعد أن أدى صلاة الفجر في المسجد الحرام وعاد إلى مكتبة الحرم حيث كان يقيم وتوفي على سريره . رحمه الله . 

مؤلفاته وما حققه من كتب : 
مؤلفاته : - المطبوع منها : 
1- (( طليعة التنكيل بما في تأنيب الكوثري من الأباطيل )) . 
2- ورسالة في مقام إبراهيم وهل يجوز تأخيره . 
3- و (( الأنوار الكاشفة بما في كتاب (( أضواء على السنة )) من الزلل والتضليل والمجازفة )) 
4- ومحاضرة في كتب الرجال وأهميتها ألقيت في حفل ذكرى افتتاح دائرة المعارف بالهند عام 1356ه* . 

مؤلفاته المخطوطة : 
(( التنكيل بما في تأنيب الكوثري من الأباطيل )) في مجلدين تحت الطبع . 
و (( إغاثة العلماء من طعن صاحب الوراثة في الإسلام )) . 
ورسائل أخرى في مسائل متفرقة لم يسمها ( ) . وديوان شعر وآخر ما قال في الشعر القصيدة التي رثا بها جلالة الملك عبد العزيز آل سعود – رحمه الله – والتي نشرت في 
( المنهل ) العدد ( 53 ) من السنة الرابعة عشرة .
أما الكتب التي قام بتحقيقها وتصحيحها والتعليق عليها فهي : 
1- التاريخ الكبير للبخاري إلا الجزء الثالث . 
2- وخطأ الإمام البخاري في تاريخه لابن أبي حاتم الرازي . 
3- وتذكرة الحفاظ للذهبي . 
4- والجرح والتعديل لابن حاتم الرازي أيضاً . 
5- وكتاب موضح أوهام الجمع والتفريق للخطيب البغدادي . 
6- والمعاني الكبير في أبيات المعاني لابن قتيبة . 
7- والفوائد المجموعة في الأحاديث الموضوعة للشوكاني . 
8و9- وآخر ما كان يقوم بتصحيحه كتاباً (( الإكمال )) لابن ماكولا و(( الأنساب )) للسمعاني ، وصل إلى خمسة أجزاء ، تم طبعها وشرع في السادس من كل منهما حيث وافاه الأجل المحتوم .. 
هذا بالإضافة إلى اشتراكه في تحقيق وتصحيح عدد من أمهات كتب الحديث والرجال وغيرها مع زملائه في دائرة المعارف العثمانية بـ ( حيدر أباد ) بـ ( الهند ) . وأهمها 
(( السنن المبرى )) للبيهقي ، و (( مسند أبي عوانة )) و (( الكفاية في علم الرواية )) للخطيب البغدادي و(( صفة الصفوة )) لابن الجوزي و(( المنتظم )) لابن الجوزي أيضاً ، و (( الأمالي الشجرية )) : 
1- مفتاح السعادة ومصباح السيادة في موضوعات العلوم للمولى أحمد بن مصطفى المعروف بطاش كبرى زاده طبعة أولى ( ) . 
2- تنقيح المناظر لذوي الأبصار والبصائر لكمال الدين أبي الحسن الفارسي . 
3- الأمالي اليزيدية ( فيها مراث وأشعار وأخبار ولغة وغيرها ) .
4- عمدة الفقه لموفق الدين ابن قدامه ( قابل الأصل وصححه وعلق عليه ) . 
5- كشف المخدرات لزين الدين عبد الرحمن بن عبد الله المعلى ثم الدمشقي . 
6- شرح عقيدة السفاريني . 
7- موارد الظمآن إلى زوائد صحيح بن حبان . 
8- الجواب الباهر في زور المقابر . لابن تيمية ( شارك في تحقيقه وإخراج أحاديثه ) . 
9- الدرر الكامنة في أعيان المائة الثامنة . لابن حجر العسقلاني . 
10- نزهة الخواطر وبهجة المسامع والنواظر . لعبد الحي بن فخر الدين الحسيني . 
وغير ذلك رحمه الله وأسكنه فسيح جناته .

اللهم آمين

منقول .

----------


## آل عامر

جزاك الله خيرا أبا حاتم

----------


## ابن رجب

واياكم اخي الكريم ,,

----------


## أبو عبدالله الكُحلاني

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ... 

ورحم الله علامة اليمن المعلمي..

----------


## لامية العرب

رحم الله علمائنا رحمة واسعة
أولئك أبائي فجئني بمثلهم
وفي المقابل 
ليس الفتى من قال هذا أبي
إن الفتى من قال هاأنا ذا
اللهم ارزقنا همة واخلاصا في تعلم العلم والعمل به
دمت بخير شيخنا ابن رجب وبارك الله فيك

----------


## طارق جابر

رحم الله شيخنا المعلمي وأسكنه فسيح جناته

----------


## محمد العبادي

جزاك الله خيرا أبا حاتم ورحم الله ذهبي هذا العصر .

----------


## ابن رجب

الاخواة الافاضل ,,
العبادي الغالي ,,
طارق جابر ,,
لامية العرب ,,
ابو هاجر .,,,
أحسن الله اليكم ,,

----------


## سليمان أحمد

ما هو ضبط " المعلمي" وما وجه النسبة

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> ما هو ضبط " المعلمي" وما وجه النسبة


(المُعَلِّمي) نسبة إلى قبيلته بني المُعَلِّم باليمن.

----------

